# Winch stopped



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Will go out won't roll back in...ideas?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

switch, soleniod, jammed up.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

How to fix? Unhook battery?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Samw switch will let it out but not in

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

USMarine2001 said:


> Samw switch will let it out but not in
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


But the switch is directional right? meaning it is either a rocker switch or double button.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes left out.. right in. No grinding or issues going out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Need a new switch.......kind of a common issue....same issue with my grizzly a couple of years ago......new switch and back in business......


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unhook the wires attached to the winch. reverse them (hook them up opposite of the way they were). now the out switch should pull it back in. if it doesn't, its not the switch and may be the winch.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

After about 3 hours of sitting and me tearing apart the front end it worked. Thinking solenoid?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

